# Hilfe Kopfschmerzen bei IPS WQHD Monitor



## Patapon (28. Oktober 2021)

Hi Leute,

ich bin verzweifelt ich habe mir jetzt schon einen zweiten 27" Gaming-Monitor gekauft und auch hier wieder starke Kopfschmerzen.

Bei meinen *alten* Monitoren habe ich keine Kopfschmerzen 24" *Dell U2415B* & 24" *LG ips235p-bn*, beide 1080p und beide IPS, bei meinen Monitoren davor hatte ich auch nie Probleme.

Ausgangszustand:​Ich nutze zwei Monitore nebeneinander, der *DELL U2415B* davor sitze ich mit geradem Blick und rechts daneben ist der LG *LG ips235p-bn, *der *DELL U2415B *wird immer mit den neuen Monitoren ersetzt.
​Die neuen Monitore​1. *DELL S2721DGFA* habe ich es auf das NANO-IPS Panel von LG geschoben, weil es eine rote Phosphor Schicht hat, also das wide Gamut knallige Farben und das PWM.

2. jetzt aktuell gestern bekommen *Gigabyte AORUS Fi27P-Q* habe ich wieder genau das gleiche Problem, massive Kopfschmerzen sehr anstrengend auf den Monitor zu schauen.



Es kann nicht an den 165Hz liegen, weil ich beim Home-office wie beim DELL 2721DGFA heute den ganzen Tag meinem Firmenlappi Lenovo T14 angeschlossen, der kann den Monitor nur mit 60Hz ansteuern, hatte auch die Helligkeit auf 5-10 runter geregelt , also richtig dunkel, beim DELL hatte ich genau die gleichen Maßnahmen ergriffen.

Meines Wissens nach hat der Gigabyte kein Panel von LG (Nano-IPS) dennoch hat es knallige Farben, angeblich soll der Gigabyte auch kein PWM haben laut dieser Seite https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/gigabyte-aorus-fi27q-p/ , Abstand der Augen zum Monitor 60cm-70cm .

Bitte helft mir ich bin verzweifelt, ich möchte einen Gaming Monitor mit 1440p, woran kann  das mit den Kopfschmerzen liegen, was kann ich da noch ausprobieren an Einstellungen ?


Sind es doch die knalligen Farben die ich nicht vertrage ?
Das Bild hier hat unterschiedliche Farben auf den Monitoren, auf meinem LG LG ips235p-bn sind die Farben eher Orange und auf dem Gigabyte Fi27Q-P knallig rot, ich habe Color Vibrance auf 6 gestellt damit es dem LG Orange ähnelt, dennoch ist es auf dem LG Orange und auf dem Gigabyte kräftigeres Orange Tendenz eher rötlich.

Sollen die Farben Orange sein oder eher ins kräftige Orange mit bisschen rot ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php sehe ich nur bei Feld 20 grau, alle Felder davor Schwarz, auf meinem LG sieht man viel viel mehr graue bzw. unterschiedliche graue Kästchen, sogar fast alle. Ist das die Ursache für meine Kopfschmerzen, ich weiß aber nicht wo ich im menü diesen Grauwert ändern kann, alles probiert, nichts hat sich geändert?


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Oktober 2021)

Patapon schrieb:


> 1. *DELL S2721DGFA* habe ich es auf das NANO-IPS Panel von LG geschoben, weil es eine rote Phosphor Schicht hat, also das wide Gamut knallige Farben und das PWM.


Der Dell S2721DGFA hat kein pulsierendes Backlight.
https://geizhals.de/dell-s2721dgfa-210-axrq-a2425113.html 

Die Helligkeit wird kontinuierlich gesteuert und flackert somit nicht.
Die Farben stellt man nach Testbild ein, da ist auch nichts knallig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Patapon schrieb:


> 2. jetzt aktuell gestern bekommen *Gigabyte AORUS Fi27P-Q* habe ich wieder genau das gleiche Problem, massive Kopfschmerzen sehr anstrengend auf den Monitor zu schauen.


Du solltest zum Augenarzt gehen.
Der hat auch kontinuierliches Licht:
https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-aorus-fi27q-p-a2143689.html .



Patapon schrieb:


> Sollen die Farben Orange sein oder eher rot ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sehe da orange.
Mein Optiker sagt, daß ich noch sehr gute Sehschärfe und Farbwahrnehmung habe.

Hier hab ich nur einen 22 Zoll 60Hz IPS LG stehen mit kontinuierlicher Beleuchtung (8 Jahre alt).
Der flackert bei 30Hz, sonst nicht.


----------



## Patapon (28. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der Dell S2721DGFA hat kein pulsierendes Backlight.
> https://geizhals.de/dell-s2721dgfa-210-axrq-a2425113.html
> 
> Die Helligkeit wird kontinuierlich gesteuert und flackert somit nicht.
> ...



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass du auf deinem Monitor die Farben anders siehst als ich auf meinem Monitor, weil vermutlich wir beide verschiedene Monitore mit verschiedenen Einstellungen habe ?

Deine Antworten haben leider 0 geholfen und unterstellen mir das ich nicht gut Farben wahrnehmen könnte bzw. nicht gut sehen könnte, da ich erst vor kurzem beim Augenarzt war, der mir ebenfalls gute Sehkraft bestätigt hat und Farbwahrnehmung, kann es nicht an meinen Augen liegen.

Das mit den PWM etc, habe ich als Vermutung aufgeschrieben, nirgendwo habe ich geschrieben das ich das sehe.

Das mit den knalligen Farben kam durch die Color Vibrance Einstellung, wenn du auch den Gigabyte Monitor hast und Color Vibrance z.B. auf 15 stellst und keine knalligen Farben siehst, solltest du den Augenarzt wechseln.

Und ich habe das Testbild von EIZO genommen, dennoch sehe ich im markierten Bereich Schwarz auf meinem Monitor (gigabyte), aber das gleiche Bild auf dem LG ist der markierte Bereich deutlich bis zum Ende im Farbspektrum sichtbar, also nicht schwarz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das deckt sich auch mit diesem Ergebnis das nur das vorletzte Feld Kästchen grau angezeigt wird http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php sobald ich diese Bild auf meinen LG Monitor ziehe sehe ich alle Kätschen in verschiedenen grau tönen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das alles sind Vermutungen von mir, warum es zu KOPFSCHMERZEN führt, ob das der Grund ist, weil der Monitor total verstellt ist und ich es auch nicht hinbekomme die grauen Kästchen anzuzeigen oder im Testbild den Farbraum erweitern kann ?


----------



## Schori (28. Oktober 2021)

Evtl. Liegt es auch einfach an der Haltung? Wenn man zu lange schepp sitzt gibt's auch Kopfschmerzen.
Es kann aber an vielen liegen, falsches Licht, Pwm vom Monitor, abstand. Die Farben sollten nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## Richu006 (28. Oktober 2021)

Kopfschmerzen kommen ja weil man sich anstrengt. Evtl. Ists die höhere Auflösung, die deine Augen mehr anstrengen. Ansonsten frag wirklich mal nen Augenarzt! Nicht weil du schlecht siehst, sondern, weil deine Augen sich evtl. Überanstrengen.

Evtl. Sitzt du auch zu nahe, oder zu weit entfernt. 

Die helligkeit runter regeln hat ja nix gebracht. Evtl. Müssen sich deine Augen dadurch nur noch mehr anstrengen.

Es gibt auch sogenannte Bildschirm Brillen. Die können hilfreich sein in deinem Fall


----------



## Patapon (28. Oktober 2021)

Schori schrieb:


> Evtl. Liegt es auch einfach an der Haltung? Wenn man zu lange schepp sitzt gibt's auch Kopfschmerzen.
> Es kann aber an vielen liegen, falsches Licht, Pwm vom Monitor, abstand. Die Farben sollten nicht das Problem sein.


Leute meine Haltung ist die gleiche und der Abstand ebenfalls, der neue 27" Gigabyte ist anstelle des DELL U2415B, ich nutze 2 Monitore nebeneinander*, *der einzige Unterschied ist wirklich es ist 27 Zoll statt 24 von den Dimensionen her*.*

Aber ja normalerweise kann eine falsche Haltung zu Kopfschmerzen führen, da bin ich bei dir, es ist aber in meinem Fall alles gleich. 


Richu006 schrieb:


> Kopfschmerzen kommen ja weil man sich anstrengt. Evtl. Ists die höhere Auflösung, die deine Augen mehr anstrengen. Ansonsten frag wirklich mal nen Augenarzt! Nicht weil du schlecht siehst, sondern, weil deine Augen sich evtl. Überanstrengen.
> 
> Evtl. Sitzt du auch zu nahe, oder zu weit entfernt.
> 
> ...


Ich war vor kurzem beim Augenarzt und alles gut von den Augen her, das merkwürdige meine Schwägerin war vorhin auch zum Test vor dem Monitor und sie meinte auch Sie hat Kopfschmerzen bekommen, das es anstrengend ist in den Monitor zu schauen ?


----------



## Richu006 (28. Oktober 2021)

Patapon schrieb:


> Ich war vor kurzem beim Augenarzt und alles gut von den Augen her, das merkwürdige meine Schwägerin war vorhin auch zum Test vor dem Monitor und sie meinte auch Sie hat Kopfschmerzen bekommen, das es anstrengend ist in den Monitor zu schauen ?


Hast du dem Augenarzt mal das Problem von den Kopfdchmerzen geschildert?

Mit deinen Augen kann alles tip top sein. Und sie überanstrengen sich dann trotzdem beim auf den Bildschirm schauen. 

Es gibt Brillen, die korrigieren die Sehschärfe oder andere Fehler (sowas benötigst du sicher nicht). Aber es gibt auch Brillen, die entlasten einfach die Augen vor dem Monitor. Auf sowas spricht dich der doc vermutlich nicht selbst an. Du nüsstest wohl eher zu ihm. Und das Problem schildern.

Ich spreche aus Erfahrung! Übermüdete Augen führen zu kopfschmerzen. Und auch tip top gesunde Augen können überfordert werden vor Monitoren.

Hast du eine Skalierung aktiv? Zb. 125% oder so?


----------



## JoM79 (28. Oktober 2021)

Ist beim 24" die Oberkante des Monitors auf gleicher Höhe zum 27"?
Welches PWM beim Dell, der hat keins.
Beim Dell kann es das Nano IPS sein.

Der Gigabyte hat nen Innolux Panel.
Hast du beim Gigabyte den Aim Stabilizer immer aus?
Wie sieht es beim sRGB Modus aus, da sollten die Farben passen.

Wenn du von 1-15 keinen Unterschied im Testbild mit den Kästchen siehst, ist der volle RGB nicht aktiviert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Oktober 2021)

Patapon schrieb:


> Deine Antworten haben leider 0 geholfen und unterstellen mir das ich nicht gut Farben wahrnehmen könnte bzw. nicht gut sehen könnte, da ich erst vor kurzem beim Augenarzt war, der mir ebenfalls gute Sehkraft bestätigt hat und Farbwahrnehmung, kann es nicht an meinen Augen liegen.


Ich hab's wirklich nur gut gemeint.

Aber Du suchst ja einen Schuldigen bei der Technik.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Oktober 2021)

WArum sollte den Schuldigen da nicht suchen?
Mit seinen alten Monitoren klappt es ja.


----------



## Patapon (29. Oktober 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Hast du dem Augenarzt mal das Problem von den Kopfdchmerzen geschildert?
> 
> Mit deinen Augen kann alles tip top sein. Und sie überanstrengen sich dann trotzdem beim auf den Bildschirm schauen.
> 
> ...


Moin moin, wegen der Dauerbestrahlung vom Monitor gestern, konnte ich auch nicht gut schlafen.

Skalierung war aus, hatte dann irgendwann selber auf 125% gestellt, ich hatte ja bisher nie massive Kopfschmerzen von Monitoren, deswegen habe ich auch nie en Augenarzt darauf angesprochen, wenn ich mal wegen anderer Sachen dort war. Das erste mal habe ich massive Kopfschmerzen beim 27"er DELL 2721DSGFA bekommen, diesen habe ich nach 1 Woche probieren zurück geschickt und jetzt wieder das gleiche beim 27"er Gigabyte Fi27q-p, ich versuche irgendwie zusammenhänge herauszufinden, was die starken Kopfschmerzen auslöst.

Jetzt habe ich wieder meinen alten  DELL U2415B angeschlossen und ich muss nicht mehr die Augen zusammen kneifen, alles entspannt wie vorher.

p.s.
Ich nutze zwei Monitore nebeneinander der *DELL U2415B* davor sitze ich mit geradem Blick und rechts daneben ist der LG *LG ips235p-bn*


JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist beim 24" die Oberkante des Monitors auf gleicher Höhe zum 27"?
> Welches PWM beim Dell, der hat keins.
> Beim Dell kann es das Nano IPS sein.
> 
> ...





> Wie sieht es beim sRGB Modus aus, da sollten die Farben passen.


Genau deswegen habe ich den Gigabyte gekauft, weil es hieß, der hat ein anderes Panel verbaut.



> Wie sieht es beim sRGB Modus aus, da sollten die Farben passen.


ist aus geschaltet



> Wie sieht es beim sRGB Modus aus, da sollten die Farben passen.


Ich bin alle preset Modisinklusive sRGB durch und bei keiner konnte ich z.B. alle grauen Kätschen sehen und auch nicht auf dem Testbild alle Farben. Ich habe natürlich in den NVIDIA Settings aus 10Bit gestellt und auch ein DP Kabel https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07TTQPWFV welches 1.4 schafft angeschlossen.

Bei meinem Dell U2415 sehe ich bei den schwarzen Kästchen ab der 4 Unterschiedliche Graustufen, wenn ich den Kontrast von 48 auf 100% stelle sehe ich alle Grauen Kästchen. Wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben, es ist nur eine Vermutung von mir, das es an der Farbdarstellung liegen könnte.


JoM79 schrieb:


> WArum sollte den Schuldigen da nicht suchen?
> Mit seinen alten Monitoren klappt es ja.


Ich danke dir, genau deswegen bin ich ja verwundert, ich versuche herauszufinden, was der Auslöser ist,

sind es die 27" ?
das 1440p ? (dann müsste ich ja auch Kopfschmerzen bekommen, wenn ich bei meinem Kumpel Kino Abend auf seinem großen 8K Fernseher einen Film anschaue, ist aber nicht.
der gleiche Sitzabstand 60-70 cm kann es auch nicht sein, selbst wenn ich etwas weiter auf den Monitor schaue, ist es sehr anstrengend für die Augen.


----------



## TriadFish (29. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe die starke Vermutung, dass es an der Schriftgröße liegt. Du bist bisher 1080p-Bildschirme gewohnt, die beiden neuen sind WQHD-Modelle, da ist die Schrift in Windows schon deutlich kleiner.

Gib mal in der Windows Suchleiste "Text vergrößern" ein und stell es auf 150% und teste das.

Hatte genau ds selbe Problem, als ich auf WQHD umgestiegen bin. Leider ist die Standard Schriftgröße in Windows nur für 1080p und niedrigere Auflösungen passend, besonders wenn man nicht super nah am Bildschirm sitzt.


----------



## Richu006 (29. Oktober 2021)

Er hat ja Skalierung schon auf 125% 

125% 27 zoll WQHD kommt 24 Zoll Full HD schon relativ nahe.


----------



## Patapon (29. Oktober 2021)

TriadFish schrieb:


> Ich habe die starke Vermutung, dass es an der Schriftgröße liegt. Du bist bisher 1080p-Bildschirme gewohnt, die beiden neuen sind WQHD-Modelle, da ist die Schrift in Windows schon deutlich kleiner.
> 
> Gib mal in der Windows Suchleiste "Text vergrößern" ein und stell es auf 150% und teste das.
> 
> Hatte genau ds selbe Problem, als ich auf WQHD umgestiegen bin. Leider ist die Standard Schriftgröße in Windows nur für 1080p und niedrigere Auflösungen passend, besonders wenn man nicht super nah am Bildschirm sitzt.


Danke für den Tipp, ich werde das mal auf 150% ausprobieren, ich glaube abe rnicht das es was bringen wird, ich hatte gestern mehrere testscreens wo nur jeweils 1 Farbe angezeigt wurde, also keine Schrift, keine Grafiken,,, einfach nur ganzer Schirm in blau, gelb, rot.... sogar das hat mir nicht gut getan.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Oktober 2021)

Es ist egal welcher Modus im OSD oder welche Farbtiefe.
Es geht um den RGB Bereich.
Wenn der im Treiber nur auf begrenzt/limitiert steht, was dann 16-235 wäre, dann kannst du auch keine Unterschiede sehen.
Wie sieht es denn mit der Höhe der Monitore aus?
Wenn ich Monitore zu hoch stehen habe, tun mir meine Augen relativ schnell weh.


----------



## Patapon (29. Oktober 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es ist egal welcher Modus im OSD oder welche Farbtiefe.
> Es geht um den RGB Bereich.
> Wenn der im Treiber nur auf begrenzt/limitiert steht, was dann 16-235 wäre, dann kannst du auch keine Unterschiede sehen.
> Wie sieht es denn mit der Höhe der Monitore aus?
> Wenn ich Monitore zu hoch stehen habe, tun mir meine Augen relativ schnell weh.



Monitor Höhe also die obere Kante ist ungefähr  auf Augenhöhe (egal welcher Monitor)
wo genau sehe ich das mit dem RGB Bereich ?
Ich war jetzt bei 2 verschiedenen Optikern, beide meinten ich sehe sehr gut also der Wert ist gegen 0, eine Brille brauche ich nicht und eine "Bildschirmbrille" mache auch keinen Sinn bei mir.

Wie sobald die 27"er vor mir in Betrieb sind, habe ich das Gefühl irgend etwas strahlt da heraus, das sich meine Augen wehren da rein zuschauen.

Das erste was mir halt aufgefallen ist, das die Grau-Werte nicht richtig bzw. gar nicht angezeigt werden oder das volle Farbspektrum und diese auch nicht verbessern konnte mit verschiedenen Einstellungen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Oktober 2021)

Da brauchst du garnichts einstellen. 
Was hast du beim Punkt eingestellt? 
Poste da mal ein Bild von.


----------



## Patapon (30. Oktober 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da brauchst du garnichts einstellen.
> Was hast du beim Punkt eingestellt?
> Poste da mal ein Bild von.


Welchem Punkt, wo ?


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2021)

Upps, da fehlt Auflösung.


----------



## Patapon (30. Oktober 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Upps, da fehlt Auflösung.


Sorry ich versteh nur Bahnhof.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2021)

Im Treiber der Punkt Auflösung.
Da hast du doch bestimmt auch deine Auflösung, Hertz etc eingestellt.


----------



## Patapon (31. Oktober 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Im Treiber der Punkt Auflösung.
> Da hast du doch bestimmt auch deine Auflösung, Hertz etc eingestellt.


Also wenn ich

Homeoffice mache via Laptop Lenovo T14 habe ich 1440p mit 60 Hz
Privat an meinem Rechner ebenfalls 1440p mit (limitiert auf 165hz  mit riva tuner statistic server)
Und hatte wie bereits erwähnt die Helligkeit  auf unter 10 gestellt.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Oktober 2021)

Hat doch alles nicht mit den RGB Einstellungen im Treiber zu tun.
Und warum limitierst du per RTSS, dafür gibt es Vsync.


----------



## Patapon (31. Oktober 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hat doch alles nicht mit den RGB Einstellungen im Treiber zu tun.
> Und warum limitierst du per RTSS, dafür gibt es Vsync.


Wie komme ich auf die RGB Einstellungen im Treiber ?
Bei VSync in den Games limitiert er auf 60 Hz und PCGH hat mal in irgendeinem Video erwähnt, wenn man es über Nvidia Tools macht soll es immer micro lags geben und die haben empfohlen es über Riva Tuner zu machen.

Wie gesagt  bitte bedenke das ich zwei unterschiedliche Rechner nutze (win10 auf beiden aber komplett andere treiber und hardware)

Sorry ich glaube jetzt habe ich es gerafft was du meinst, du meinst die Beleuchtung auf der Monitor Rückseite?
Aber was meinst du mit im Treiber etwas das OSD ?


----------



## JoM79 (31. Oktober 2021)

Auf 60Hz limitiert er doch nur, wenn du den Monitor auf 60Hz eingestellt hast.
Ich schrieb auch schon, das du mal ein Bild aus dem Nvidia Treiber mit dem Punkt "Auflösung" posten sollst, da steht alles drin.
Die RGB Beleuchtung ist vollkommen egal, die ändert nichts an deinem eventuell begrenzten RGB Bereich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patapon (1. November 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Auf 60Hz limitiert er doch nur, wenn du den Monitor auf 60Hz eingestellt hast.
> Ich schrieb auch schon, das du mal ein Bild aus dem Nvidia Treiber mit dem Punkt "Auflösung" posten sollst, da steht alles drin.
> Die RGB Beleuchtung ist vollkommen egal, die ändert nichts an deinem eventuell begrenzten RGB Bereich.


Entschuldige bitte, ich kam nicht darauf, das du diese Einstellung meinst, bin gerade zu 85% auf meinem Homeoffice Rechner Lenovo T14  und da gibt es keine nvidia Treiber, daher ist bei mir der Groschen nicht gefallen.

p.s.
Für die neu hinzugekommen die Beiträge überspringen, bei beiden Systemen bekomme ich heftige Kopfschmerzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (1. November 2021)

Versuch es mal mit 8bit.
Ansonsten haben wir ja so ziemlich alles ausprobiert.


----------



## Patapon (1. November 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Versuch es mal mit 8bit.
> Ansonsten haben wir ja so ziemlich alles ausprobiert.


Das habe ich leider auch schon probiert 


Was ich aber nicht verstehe, mit meinem Homeoffice Lappi Lenovo T14 ohne nvidia Graka oder nvidia Tools/Treiber
konnte ich relativ gut die Werte einstellen, so das ich hier z.B. alle Kästchen sehe http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php und auch bei den anderen Screentest gut dabei bin, sobald ich aber auf meinen Privaten Gaming Rechner umschalte, sehe ich keine Unterschiede mehr bei den Kästchen und auch bei den andren screens passt es nicht mehr?

Unterschied bis auf die Hardware ist auch

mein Rechner per DPI Kabel angeschlossen
Homeoffice HDMI Kabel angeschlossen

Ich raff das nicht, warum gibt es mit den gleichen Einstellungen Unterschiedliche Auswirkungen, ist mein DP Kabel Schrott, ist HDMI doch besser ?

update:
*What da F... *

Habe jetzt das HDMI Kabel vom Lappi abgemacht und an meinen Rechner und jetzt sehe ich alle Kästchen http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php und auch bei http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/contrast.php sehe ich alle Farben. Das gleiche Resultat auch, wenn ich das HDMI Kabel welches am LG angeschlossen war an den Gigabyte AORUS anschließe, alle Kästchen etc. sichtbar mit den gleichen Einstellungen, sobald DP Kabel drann alles schwarz und contrast schlecht ?

Auf HDMI läuft es natürlich nur mit 8Bit und 144Hz.

Wegen meiner Kopfschmerzen, habe ich den Verdacht, dass es ja an den Monitoreinstellungen liegt, ich kann mir diesen krassen Unterschied zwischen HDMI und DP nicht erklären zumal das DP Kabel ja "besser" ist was die Gigabyte/s betrifft ?

Problem ist nur meine GRaka hat nur 1 HDMI Port & 1 DVI der Rest 3 x DP, muss mal meinen alten LG per DVI anschließen und das ganze mal nur mit HDMI testen ob es dann besser wir damit den Kopfschmerzen, hatte mir extra das Fi27q-p wegen DP 1.4 gekauft.


----------



## JoM79 (1. November 2021)

Das ist ne gute Frage. 
Hast du mal den Treiber mit DDU deinstalliert und komplett neu installiert?


----------



## Patapon (2. November 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist ne gute Frage.
> Hast du mal den Treiber mit DDU deinstalliert und komplett neu installiert?


Update:

Ich habe einen Teilerfolg erzielt, beim Googeln nach "Display Port Kabel dunkles" Bild, habe ich noch so einige andere User Berichte gelesen, die genau das gleiche Problem hatten, habe sogar noch ein DP Kabel auftreiben können, gleiches Resultat (das war der Beweis für mich, es kann nicht am Kabel liegen kann).

Sobald ich den Monitor via DP angesteuert habe, wurde das Bild dunkel und wie mehrfach erwähnt

Farbraum war nicht komplett http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/contrast.php
Die meisten grauen Kästchen plötzlich nicht mehr Sichtbar http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php
Wenn ich per HDMI angesteuert habe, konnte ich den vollen Farbraum und alle grauen Kästchen sehen.

Habe wie du es vorgeschlagen hast mit DDU die Treiber richtig entfernt und neu aufgesetzt und beim nächsten Neustart et voila, waren mit DP alle Farbräume sichtbar und alle grauen Kästchen.

Nur noch in diesem Testbild kann ich bei Feld 254 *kein Schachbrett erkennen*, weiß auch nicht wie ich das jetzt hinbekomme http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/white.php

Leider habe ich vorhin wieder mein Hirn verbraten, bevor ich es umgestellt habe, ich kann also nicht ganz genau sagen ob die Kopfschmerzen daher kamen, ich kann es nur so beschreiben, sobald ich in den Monitor rein geschaut hatte, hat es sich angefühlt, als wenn mein Hirn Radioaktiv bestrahlt wurde und ich dadurch sehr starke Kopfschmerzen bekommen habe und teilweise die Augen zusammen kneifen musste, dass hält dann auch locker 2 Tage an.

Dann habe ich auch festgestellt, das mit HDMI bei mit kein G-Sync angeboten wurde, geht das nur mit DP Kabel oder sind meine HDMI Kabel zu alt ?

Vorhin ist mir eingefallen, da sich ja noch ein zweites Arbeits- Windows habe auf meinem privaten Rechner und dieses gestartet, da konnte ich aber mit DP Kabel alle Farbräume und grauen Kästchen sehen, warum ich nicht vorher darauf gekommen bin, mal da zu testen ?

Ich hoffe das ist die Lösung, werde den Monitor nach 2 Tagen wieder testen und bis dahin meinen alten wieder anschließen, damit mein Hirn wieder zur "Normalität" kommt,das Ergebnis werde ich dann hier kommentieren.

Ist ja echt heftig, wenn es daran liegen würde, das da irgendwas geflackert hat oder zu grell war ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (2. November 2021)

Ja, Gsync geht bei dem nur mit DP.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. November 2021)

Patapon schrieb:


> Nur noch in diesem Testbild kann ich bei Feld 254 *kein Schachbrett erkennen*, weiß auch nicht wie ich das jetzt hinbekomme http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/white.php



Wow, ich merke jetzt erst, wie gut mei steinalter LG 22-Zöller ist.
Da sieht man alle Schachbretter und auch die Dunkelfelder.

Bei Deinen Kopfschmerzen kann man immer noch keine Ursachen erkennen.
Sehr komische Sache.


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2021)

Das man alle Schachbretter und schwarzen Felder sieht ist nicht gut, sondern der Normalzustand wenn der volle RGB Bereich genutzt wird.


----------



## Patapon (3. November 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das man alle Schachbretter und schwarzen Felder sieht ist nicht gut, sondern der Normalzustand wenn der volle RGB Bereich genutzt wird.


Wie ich soll jetzt extra dunkler machen, hast du eine Seite, wo man einstellen kann wie es sein soll, ich empfinde die Einstellungen wo ich gefühlt 95% alles auf sehe http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php als immer noch zu hell.


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2021)

Wenn es dir zu hell ist, stell die Helligkeit runter. 
"Normal" sind an nem "normalen" Arbeitsplatz 120cd/m^2.
In nem hellem oder dunklem Raum sieht das aber wieder anders aus. 
Stell die Helligkeit einfach so ein, dass es für dich passt.


----------



## Patapon (3. November 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn es dir zu hell ist, stell die Helligkeit runter.
> "Normal" sind an nem "normalen" Arbeitsplatz 120cd/m^2.
> In nem hellem oder dunklem Raum sieht das aber wieder anders aus.
> Stell die Helligkeit einfach so ein, dass es für dich passt.


naja bei meinem arbeits Dell U2415 laut Hersteller Angabe hat dieser 300 cd/m² und ich habe Helligkeit auf ca 44% und der Gigabyte fi27q-p hat 350 cd/m² und selbst Helligkeit 20% empfinde ich als zu hell.


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2021)

Leider kannst du danach nicht gehen. 


			https://www.prad.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/0504/dell-u2415-monitor-kontrast-564x300.jpg
		

Laut Test liegt der Dell da etwa bei 140cd/m^2.





						Gigabyte AORUS FI27Q-P Review | PCMonitors.info
					

A review of the Gigabyte AORUS FI27Q-P. A 165Hz 2560 x 1440 model with Adaptive-Sync and VESA DisplayHDR 400 support.



					pcmonitors.info
				



Der Gigabyte bei 127cd/m^2 also passt das schon so. 
Da siehst du auch, dass der Gigabyte auf 100% knapp 150cd/m^2 heller ist als der Dell. 
Deswegen dreh den Gigabyte einfach weiter runter.


----------



## Richu006 (5. November 2021)

Die Helligkeitsabgaben unterscheiden sich auch von Monitor zu Monitor, wenns der selbe Monitor ist.

Ich besitze ein Colorimeter. Um meine Monitore in Helligkeit und Farbtreue zu kalibrieren. 

Ich besitze 2 acer Predator XB28HK 

Und habe die Geräte auf 180 cd/m2 kalibriert. 
Bei einem Monitor muss ich dafür auf 72% Helligkeit, beim anderen nur auf 55% 

Ich denke also reine Werksangaben kann man getrost vergessen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. November 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ich denke also reine Werksangaben kann man getrost vergessen.


So ist es.
Alle Monitore, die ich im Laden ausgepackt und nebeneinander gestellt habe, waren unterschiedlich in Helligkeit, Kontrast und Farbe.

Anscheinend werden die nicht mal grob eingestellt vorm Verpacken.


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2021)

Helligkeit und Farbe ja, Kontrast nein.


----------



## Patapon (10. November 2021)

@JoM79 vielen Dank noch einmal für deinen Tipp mit DDU, der Tipp war Gold Wert. 

Ich habe ohne Internet mit DDU alles deinstalliert.
Nur den Fi27q-p mit DP Kabel alleine angeschlossen
Treiber installiert
Und ich konnte endlich in den Monitor schauen, ohne die Augen zu kneifen 
Obwohl von Anfang an alles dunkel war hier http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php, hat mich der Monitor irgendwie geblendet/bestrahlt trotz Helligkeit 5%, keine Ahnung was da los war und wenn ich früh Morgens oder ab und zu mit meinem Rechner da "normal" auf den Monitor geschaut habe und später Arbeitsnotebook Lenovo T14 mit 60Hz war mein Schädel schon durchgebraten.

Jetzt Aktuell laufen Gigabyte AORUS Fi27q-p mit DP und der LG LG ips235p-bn mit HDMI parallel und bisher keine heftigen Schmerzen wie zu Anfang, bei meinem Rechner, Arbeitsnotebook ist nur der Gigabyte angeschlossen mit 60Hz.

Irgendwie fand ich subjektiv den Dell 2721DGFA von der Aufmachung her besser.

Probiere jetzt abends immer ein 165Hz Spiel mir 1440p zu spielen CSGO, bisher geht es gut, ahbe da andere Fragen zur angezeigten Refreshrate vom Monitor und der vom spiel angezeigten FPS, aber das ist ein neuer Forumsbeitrag.


----------



## JoM79 (10. November 2021)

Freut mich zu hören, dass du deine Probleme in den Griff bekommen hast.


----------



## Nebulus07 (14. November 2021)

Kopfschmerzen bekommt man wenn das Panel flimmert!
Ob das Pannel flimmert, kannst Du sehen, wenn du mit einer guten HandyCam ein Video machst vom Monitor.


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2021)

Über den Punkt sind wir doch schon lange weg.
Siehe Frage zum AIM Stabilizer bei #8 und Antwort bei #11.
Btw, das Nano IPS Panel flimmert auch nicht und die Leute haben trotzdem Probleme damit.


----------



## Patapon (15. November 2021)

Zu früh gefreut 

Da ich ja zwei Rechner nutze meinen Gaming-PC und mein Arbeitsnotebook Lenovo T14, habe ich tagsüber meistens nur den Laptop am Gigabyte angeschlossen und starte nebenbei meinen PC der nur am LG läuft und auch in Anzeige Einstellungen auf 1 Monitor geschaltet wird.

Wenn beide Systeme an sind nutzt also jedes einen Monitor, wenn ich Feierabend mache fahre ich meinen Lappi runter und stelle auf meinem PC bei Anzeigen auf 2 Monitore (Gigabyte und LG), wenn ich das nicht sofort merke, schaue ich da länger rein und bekomme wieder Kopfschmerzen. (Dann ist schon mein Hirn sozusagen angebraten, ich habe da leider echt keine Idee was da im Hintergrund passiert, auch ist mir das Teil mit Helligkeit Stufe 10 immer noch ganz schön hell).

Letztens habe ich Spaßeshalber HDR in Windows aktiviert und mir youtube 1440p HDR Videos angeschaut ich wurde so übelst geblendet, sogar meine sonst unempfindliche Frau meinte, das schmerzt ja richtig beim hineinschauen.

Eigentlich müsste ich jedes mal

Anzeigen auf 2 Stellen
PC runter fahren
Und neu starten
Kann es vielleicht sein, das ich das gamut nicht vertrage oder die extreme Helligkeit neuer Monitore und diese immer aktiviert werden, wenn de rMonitor von Windows irgendwie falsch erkannt wird oder falsch angesteuert ?


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2021)

Dann probier doch mal den srgb Modus oder Dreh einfach die RGB Regler runter.
Licht hast du ja an oder ist dein Zimmer komplett dunkel?


----------



## Patapon (15. November 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann probier doch mal den srgb Modus oder Dreh einfach die RGB Regler runter.
> Licht hast du ja an oder ist dein Zimmer komplett dunkel?


Sorry wenn die Frage blöd ist du hast bestimmt den sRGB in den Display Setting vom Monitor gemeint, wenn ja habe ich es gemacht, empfand ich auch als zu grell .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Wo welche Einstellung meinst du mit RGB Regler runter drehen, die hier ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Also mein Schlafzimmer aka Arbeitszimmer ist schon sehr dunkel , kaum Tageslicht, deswegen habe ich zur Arbeitszeit die 14W mit 4000k Tagelicht an https://www.amazon.de/Philips-SceneSwitch-ersetzt-Standardform-neutralweiß-warmweiß/dp/B073JHWSQW, abends habe ich ein gemütliches kleines Licht hinter mir an 6,5W mit 2600K warmweiß.


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2021)

Ja sRGB kann man meist keine Helligkeit einstellen.
Ich meine die RGB Regler im OSD des Monitors.


----------



## Patapon (16. November 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja sRGB kann man meist keine Helligkeit einstellen.
> Ich meine die RGB Regler im OSD des Monitors.


Vielen Dank für deine geduldigen Hilfe Tipps, ich denke ich werde diesen Monitor zurück schicken, irgendwie war ich von Anfang an nie glücklich,

Ihr kennt es ja bestimmt man kauft sich neue Gaming Hardware und man ist dann Happy, endlich die neu ersehnte Hardware zu haben, genau das Gefühl fehlt mir hier.

Werde mein Glück mit andren 27er WQHD probieren.


----------



## JoM79 (16. November 2021)

Dir bleibt ja noch AHVA zB. 








						Acer Nitro XV2 XV272UPbmiiprzx ab € 273,00 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Acer Nitro XV2 XV272UPbmiiprzx ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 27"/68.6cm • Auflösung: 2560x1440, 16:9, 109ppi • Helligkeit: 350cd/m² (typisch), 400cd/m² (HD… ✔ Monitore ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



Der hat das gleiche Panel wie der Gigabyte, könntest du zum Vergleich testen. 

Aber würde an deiner Stelle einen Monitor mit AHVA probieren. 








						HP X27i ab € 339,61 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für HP X27i ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 27"/68.6cm • Auflösung: 2560x1440, 16:9, 109ppi • Helligkeit: 350cd/m² • Kontrast: 1.000:1 (st… ✔ Monitore ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



Der sollte ein AHVA Panel haben, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## Patapon (17. November 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dir bleibt ja noch AHVA zB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für die Vorschläge, die hatte ich auch schon vorher im Auge gehabt, aber so richtig blicke ich da nicht durch bei den Panels,
TN kenne ich aus meinen ersten Tagen mit Lcd/TFT nie wieder
IPS bis jetzt immer gute Erfahrungen gehabt
VA ist wohl ähnlich einem IPS[...] werde mich da einlesen

Deine vorgeschlagenen  Monitore habe ich laut diversen Reviews für nicht gut für mich empfunden, ehrlich gesagt hatte ich diesen hier als nächstes im Auge

https://geizhals.de/msi-optix-mag274qrfde-qd-9s6-3ca8da-028-a2452244.html

p.s.
Hatte bei dem Gigabyte in Windows Anzeige Einstellungen auf HDR Umgestellt und mir dann HDR Material angeschaut, das hat übelst in den Augen weh getan, die hellen stellen waren viel zu grell, als wenn da ein heller Laser Strahl auf die Augen trifft.  Habe das einer Handvoll Personen demonstriert und sie 70 cm Abstand vom Monitor sitzen lassen und alle hatten das gleiche empfinden wie ich.

Ist das normal mit dem blenden grellen Licht bei HDR, sind wir alle verweichlicht mit unseren Augen oder habe ich tatsächlich extrem helle Monitore erwischt ?


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2021)

Klar ist das normal bei HDR, das soll ja so sein sein. 
Ohne ordentlichen Test kann ich nix zum MSI sagen. 
Was stört dich denn an den Monitoren, was in den Tests stand?


----------



## Richu006 (17. November 2021)

Also gutes HDR kann schon etwas blenden, wenn man zb. In die Sonne schaut.
Es soll ja möglichst realistisch sein. Und hast du schon mal in echt in die Sonne geschaut?
Merkst du was?


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2021)

Etwas?
Hab damals bei BF1 auf einmal nen weissen screen gehabt und der Monitor meinte voll aufdrehen zu müssen.
Da haben deine Augen erstmal richtig Spass.


----------



## Patapon (21. November 2021)

Sorry, wenn mein Problem einige hier nerven sollte, einen neuen Thread wollte ich nicht aufmachen, habe mir jetzt den *Optix-MAG274QRF-QD* geholt, was soll ich sagen genau das gleiche Problem, bzw. der AORUS war besser nach etlichen Einstellungen.

Der *Optix-MAG274QRF-QD *hat auch einen heftigen Rotstich bzw. übersättigte Farben und ich bilde mir das nicht ein, habe mit dem Handy Bilder gemacht beide Monitore Nebeneinander und das gleiche Fenster/ gleicher Browser gleiche Seite, man sieht es deutlich. Konnte den Monitor an 5 Personen testen, mich eingeschlossen ist es für 3 zu grell beim hineinschauen und für 2 schaut es „normal“ aus, also keine Augenschmerzen/Kopfschmerzen beim hineinschauen.

Habe alles möglich mit den Reglern am OSD probiert, bekomme die übersättigten Farben nicht weg, ich glaube das ist der Grund für das zu grell sein bzw. Kopfschmerzen, beim AORUS hatte ich es einigermaßen ohne Kopfschmerzen hinbekommen (dank diverser Einstellungen Treiber neu installiert etc.), das Bild hat mir aber nicht zugesagt.

Was ich aktuell wieder ausprobiert habe

Treiber für den Optix-MAG274QRF-QD bei Farbverwaltung ausgesucht
rting ICC Profil rein geladen in Farbverwaltung
Mit dccw.exe Monitor eingestellt
OSD sRGB
Helligkeit + Kontrast heruntergedreht

Kann mir bitte einer sagen wie ich diese übersättigten Farben und den Rotstich rausbekomme, warum haben alle Monitore diese übersättigten Farben (DELL 2721DSGFA, Gigabyte AORUSfi27-qp, Optix-MAG274QRF-QD) ?

Im Anhang als Beweis die Rotstich Bilder, wo man deutlich den Unterschied sehen sollte (auch mit einem Fremden Monitor), ich schreibe hier gerade auf dem MSI und es ist Mega anstrengend in den Monitor zu schauen. (linker Monitor ist der MSI und der rechte mein alter LG ips235p-bn der fast die gleiche Farbdarstellung wie der ersetze DELL U2415 hat.

Es liegt definitiv an den Gaming Monitoren, weil auf Arbeit habe ich auch keine Probleme mit anderen Monitoren, die Hz Zahl kann es auch nicht sein, weil mein Handy und Fernseher auch mit 100Hz laufen und beim AORUS ging es zum Schluss auch trotz 165Hz, ich vermute es ist die Farbdarstellung auch bei Helligkeit 0 und Kontrast 45  statt (Helligkeit 40 und Kontrast 70) tut es weh rein zu schauen.


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2021)

Der MSI hat ein Minimum von ~50cd/m² und dein alter LG ~80cd/m², daran sollte es also nicht liegen.
Wenn du die RGB Regler runterdrehst, ist es sogar noch weniger und die Farben sollten auch nicht mehr so gesättigt sein.
Irgendwas scheint da bei dir überhaupt nicht zu stimmen.
HDR in Windows hast du ja hoffentlich aus.


----------



## Richu006 (22. November 2021)

Schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt ein "Colorimeter" anzuschaffen?

Damit lassen sich Farbwerte und farbstiche, wie auch Helligkeit messen und auch kalibrieren.

Es ist nicht gesagt, dass es dein Problem lösst. Aber man hätte dann zunindest nen Anhaltspunkt. Farbstiche sind ohne Messgerät für menschliche Augen nur schwer zu erkennen. Da das Hirn fast alles ausgleicht xD


----------



## Patapon (22. November 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der MSI hat ein Minimum von ~50cd/m² und dein alter LG ~80cd/m², daran sollte es also nicht liegen.
> Wenn du die RGB Regler runterdrehst, ist es sogar noch weniger und die Farben sollten auch nicht mehr so gesättigt sein.
> Irgendwas scheint da bei dir überhaupt nicht zu stimmen.
> HDR in Windows hast du ja hoffentlich aus.


Also wenn ich die RGB einzeln im OSD einstelle stehen die bereits bei 50 und es ist dunkel, aber dennoch ist das blenden da, obwohl Helligkeit und Kontrast runter geschraubt. Zu meinen Beispielbildern, der starke wide gamut rotstich ist nur auf dem Handy Bild sichtbar, wenn man mit bloßem Auge drauf schaut, ist es dunkel eher fast grau, dennoch mit übersättigenden Farben, aber auf den Handy Bildern deutliches über rot zu sehen.

HDR ist aus, dennoch habe ich es mal aktiviert und HDR/SDR Helligkeitsbalance bis auf 0 den Regel gemacht, die Bestrahlung nimmt ab und die Otto corporate identity Farben entsprechen fast dem realem Wert, so wie es sein soll siehe rechten LG Monitor.

Ich habe testweise den originalen DP Kabel der bei lag angeschlossen und sogar ein zweites arbeits- Windows auf dem System gestartet, mit dem gleichen Resultat,wie auf meinem gaming windows.


Richu006 schrieb:


> Schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt ein "Colorimeter" anzuschaffen?
> 
> Damit lassen sich Farbwerte und farbstiche, wie auch Helligkeit messen und auch kalibrieren.
> 
> Es ist nicht gesagt, dass es dein Problem lösst. Aber man hätte dann zunindest nen Anhaltspunkt. Farbstiche sind ohne Messgerät für menschliche Augen nur schwer zu erkennen. Da das Hirn fast alles ausgleicht xD


Nee das würde nichts bringen, ich glaube beim gigabyte war es nicht die Lösung die Treiber mit ddu zu löschen, sondern auch zum Teil die Einstellung "Color Vibrance" I'm OSD runter zu drehen, das knallige war fast auf normal Niveau, bin durch Zufall auf diese Einstellung gekommen. Dennoch hatte mir das Bild nicht gefallen, wiel wahrscheinlich zu dunkel die Helligkeit.

Selbst wenn ich einem colorimeter hätte, wie kann ich diese wide gamut bzw. color vibrance runter drehen im MSI OSD?


Und Einbildung scheint es auch nicht zu sein, weil die Handy cam es gut eingefangen hat.


Hier im Anhang ein Bild mit der Handy cam, die zeigt HDR an und balance runter geschraubt, geht shcon in Richtung "fast" normale Farbsättigung, dafür, kann man an den wichtigen Stellen im OSD nichts mehr anstellen bei HDR aktiv.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (22. November 2021)

Obwohl es dunkel ist, blendet es dich? 
Das widerspricht sich.


----------



## Patapon (22. November 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Obwohl es dunkel ist, blendet es dich?
> Das widerspricht sich.


Ich weiß klingt komisch, ist aber wirklich so, muss die Augen etwas zusammenkneifen.

Als ich vorhin im OSD mit den RGBs herum gespielt habe, konnte ich die Schmerzen bzw. die Strahlungsintensität beeinflussen, meine Augen waren mal entspannter und wieder angestrengt, das Bild bzw. Farben auf dem Monitor sahen dann 💩 aus.

Ich glaube echt das es beim gigabyte die color vibrance Einstellung war, die letztendlich deutlich geholfen hatte und auch die ddu Deinstallation, weil am Anfang die Einstellungen nichts bewirkt hatten.


----------



## Patapon (23. November 2021)

gibt es den noch 27" wqhd Monitorr die gsync oder gsync compatible sind ohne dieses übertriebene wide gamut rot?


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2021)

AOC Agon AG271QG ab € 443,43 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für AOC Agon AG271QG ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 27"/68.6cm • Auflösung: 2560x1440, 16:9, 109ppi • Helligkeit: 350cd/m² • Kontrast: 1.000:1 (st… ✔ Monitore ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



Der HP x27i meine ich auch.


----------



## Patapon (23. November 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> AOC Agon AG271QG ab € 443,43 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 
> ✔ Preisvergleich für AOC Agon AG271QG ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 27"/68.6cm • Auflösung: 2560x1440, 16:9, 109ppi • Helligkeit: 350cd/m² • Kontrast: 1.000:1 (st… ✔ Monitore ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen
> ...


Bei dem aoc hatte ich mehrfach von der Farbäsättigung gelesen, das man da nach kalibrieren muss, ich lese noch einmal paar reviews, werde mir dann mal bei Gelegenheit neu bestellen, wobei freesync auch aka adaptiv sync doch besser wäre, falls ich dich6eine AMD karte ergattern sollte.

ahh sorry habe vergessen zu schreiben kein curved, für meinen Job im. Home office muss es flat sein.


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2021)

Wüsste jetzt keinen IPS der nicht flat ist.


----------



## Richu006 (23. November 2021)

Muss es denn zwingend IPS sein? 

TN ist bekannt dafür etwas weniger satte Farben zu haben. Vielleicht versuchst du es mal damit.

Ganz ehrlich ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass die deinstallation vom grafiktreiber mit DDU da gross etwas bewirkt. Ausser du hättest vorher so stark in dem Treiber Farbeinstellungen rum verkalibriert gehabt. 

Ich würde auch mal weniger an diesen Einstellungen rum drehen in Windows und dem Treiber.

Einfach farbtiefe auf 8 resp 10 bit (je nach Monitor) und sonst nichts.

Wenn du nicht irgend ein körperliches Augenleiden hast, dann sollte das für dich ja so auch passen, wenns für 99% der anderen Leute ja auch passt.

Helligkeit und RGB werte etc. Dann alles am monitor runter drehen.  Nicht im Treiber.

Entweder hat dann der Monitor nen schade, oder deine Augen sind extrem sensibel. Ich kenne dieses phänomen nämlich nicht. Und habe selbst schon ettliche HDR und wide gammut monitore gesehen.

Auch meine Kollegen haben keine solchen Probleme. 

Irgendwo muss ja also ein hacken sein.


----------



## Patapon (24. November 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Muss es denn zwingend IPS sein?
> 
> TN ist bekannt dafür etwas weniger satte Farben zu haben. Vielleicht versuchst du es mal damit.
> 
> ...



Also Farbtiefe habe ich auch testweise von 10 auf 8Bit = keine Veränderung.
Helligkeit RGB etc, habe ich immer am Monitor verändert, nur 1 mal habe ich Softwareseitig was probiert.
Naja 99% scheinen übertriebene Farbsättigung zu mögen, alle Personen die sich die neuen Monitore angeschaut haben, haben es sofort mit der übertriebenen Farbsättigung gemerkt, kein Scherz meine alten Monitore zeigen fast die originalen Farben an, sehr gut zu erkennen z.B. bei Otto, bei Otto bin ich mir so sicher mit der corporate identity Farbsättigung, habe mir extra die Werbepost von denen die ich regelmäßig im Briefkasten habe, mit den Monitor Farben auf der Website vergleicht, die passen bei den alten Monitoren.

Bei meinem LG Monitor hieß es damals, das die ab Werk kalibriert wurden, deswegen habe ich extra den LG damals gekauft gehabt wegen IPS und der Kalibrierung.



Es sollte schon IPS sein, wegen der Farbtreue, habe beruflich mit web-development zu tun, nein ich bin kein Grafiker rund auch kein Frontendler, dennoch darauf angewiesen Farbtreue auf dem ganzen Bildschirm und mehr oder weniger die echten Farbwerte. 

Der letzte Punkt, ja ich habe tatsächlich sensible nachgewiesene Sinne (kein Scherz) im Alltag eher belastend.
Ich kann z.B. wenn ich in einen stillen Raum komme, leise im Hintergrund, das summen eines Batterie Ladegeräts aus jeder Ecke raus hören und  exakt orten, Netzteile von Monitoren, das Summen von Powerlans [...] wegen der Überempfindlichkeit habe ich mittlerweile einen Tinnitus entwickelt, kann aber immer noch exakt bestimmen wo was leise summt, wo andere Personen deutlich mit dem Ohr an das Gerät müssen um das Summen zu hören.

Leider verhält es sich mit dem sehen fast ähnlich, es gibt diese fiesen Farbtest, wo deutlich eine Hauptfarbe mit vielen kleinen Punkten zu sehen ist und mitten drin in leicht abgestufter Nuance ein Wort oder eine Zahl steht, ich sehe es sofort, wo andere für gewöhnlich länger rauf schauen müssen um es überhaupt zu sehen. Vermutlich hat das leider dazu geführt , das ich mit der Zeit mir Spannungskopfschmerzen zugezogen habe, vielleicht ist das der Grund warum ich diese "neuen" gaming Monitore nicht vertrage.

Wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, auch andere Personen mit "normalen" Sinnen haben diese Übersättigung auf den neuen Monitoren fest gestellt und immer gesagt, meine alten Monitore daneben zeigen, das gleiche Bild viel angenehmer und besser an.

Trotz herunter geregelter Helligkeit etc. haben einige wenige ohne das ich es ihnen gesagt hatte, auch die Augen wie ich zusammengekniffen und irgend etwas grellen unangenehmes bemerkt, was in den Augen weh tut.

Nur weil du und andere gefühlt keine Probleme haben, muss es nicht auf 99% zutreffen, nicht alle Medikamente und co. werden von allen Menschen gleich vertragen und schon gar nicht von Frau und Mann. 


Sorry für den langen Text, ich versuche nur herauszufinden warum ich dies neuen Monitore nicht vertrage.
Den AORUS Fi27q-p hatte ich ja einigermaßen im Griff, ich vermute es war die (color vibrance) Einstellung, aber dennoch war das Bild viel zu dunkel und hat mir irgendwie nicht gefallen.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2021)

Ich würde dir ja meinen empfehlen, dort kannst du den Farbbereich direkt einstellen und siehst es auch gleich am Rot. 
Ist aber leider 32".


----------



## Patapon (24. November 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir ja meinen empfehlen, dort kannst du den Farbbereich direkt einstellen und siehst es auch gleich am Rot.
> Ist aber leider 32".


32 ist leider too much, sieht man ja auf den Bildern das ich nicht mehr viel Platz habe und für 32" zu nah sitze.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2021)

Müsste mal heute abend gucken, ob es den in 27" gibt.


----------



## Homie (24. November 2021)

@Patapon

ich hab, mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, kann Dir aber versichern dass bei mir das Problem mit den Kopfschmerzen nur bei einem Gaming WQHD Monitor von Gigabyte aufgetreten ist.
Ist jetzt schon 2 Jahre her.
Ich konnte den max .30 Minuten benutzen, danach war es zu viel.
Ich bin 39 und habs schon einiges an Monitoren benutzt, aber sowas wie bei dem Gigabyte hatte ich Gott sei dank noch nie gehabt.

Ich hab den dann wieder zurück gesendet -> Problem gelöst ^^
Danach hatte ich einen Asus IPS und jetzt einen Viewsonic IPS -> bei beiden keine Kopfschmerzen.

Bin gerade auch auf der Suchen nach einem neuen Monitor und bin dabei auf den Thread gestoßen. 
Wollte nur mal sehen, ob Gigabyte immer noch Probleme macht wegen den Kopfschmerzen.

Zur Info: Bei meinen zwei letzten Asus Monitoren hatte ich massives Coating (sah aus wie ein Netz im Bild)
Die Qualität hat einfach massiv nachgelassen in letzter Zeit.
Mein Asus Monitor, der 8 Jahre alt ist, hatte ein besseres Bild /Coating als die zwei neueren Modell von Asus.

Mein jetziger Viewsonic hat kein Coating/Netzt im Bild.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2021)

Acer Predator XB3 XB273UGSbmiiprzx ab € 419,00 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Acer Predator XB3 XB273UGSbmiiprzx ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 27"/68.6cm • Auflösung: 2560x1440, 16:9, 109ppi • Helligkeit: 400cd/m² • Kontrast: 1.000:1 (st… ✔ Monitore ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



Das wäre die 27" Variante von meinem Monitor.


----------



## Patapon (26. November 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Acer Predator XB3 XB273UGSbmiiprzx ab € 419,00 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 
> ✔ Preisvergleich für Acer Predator XB3 XB273UGSbmiiprzx ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 27"/68.6cm • Auflösung: 2560x1440, 16:9, 109ppi • Helligkeit: 400cd/m² • Kontrast: 1.000:1 (st… ✔ Monitore ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen
> ...


Vielen Dank, ich habe, aber Angst, dass dieser bei mir auch Kopfschmerzen auslöst, wie die anderen, ich bin echt am überlegen, ob ich ihn bestelle.

Noch einmal für alle neu eingestiegenen und die nicht alles durchlesen möchten, von diesen Monitoren habe ich massive Kopfschmerzen bekommen und musste die Augen sogar manchmal zusammen kneifen beim rein schauen, obwohl Helligkeit etc runter geregelt war und nein HDR war nicht aktiviert und die hatten alle übertriebene Farbsättigung Rotstich.

An den "hohen" Hz zahlen kann es auch nicht liegen, weil ich seit Jahren immer 100/120Hz Fernseher im Wohnzimmer zu stehen habe und sogar mein Handy mit 90 oder 120Hz läuft.


Dell 2721DGFA
Gigabyte Fi27q-p
Optix-MAG274QRF-QD
Das Schlimme jedes mal ist, das meine Kopfschmerzen ein paar Tage dann brauchen bis diese sich wieder "normalisieren" bei der Monitor Nutzung, jetzt kann ich wieder ohne Kopfschmerzen meine beiden "alten" Monitore nutzen.

Habe jetzt doch den HP x27i und den Acer Predator XB3 XB273UGSbmiiprzx bestellt, der HP ist mein Favorit weil kein wide gamut und kein quantum dot wie beim Acer.


----------



## Patapon (14. Oktober 2022)

Ich wollte euch und den von Google hier gelandeten Leuten ein Update mal geben.

Die Ursache für meine Kopfschmerzen die ich binnen weniger Minuten bekomme, scheint an der Auflösung zu liegen, hatte testweise auf Arbeit einen DELL U2518D der mit WQHD/QHD aka 2560 x 1440 mit 60Hz arbeitet, mehrere Tage habe ich es versucht und mir ging es überhaupt nicht gut.

Habe dann wieder auf den DELL U2415B gewechslt und es war alles wieder gut.

Was kann ich jetzt machen mein lebenlang auf 1080p bleiben oder ist ein Curved Va Panel mit 1440p doch einen Versuch Wert?

Freund von mir hat einen Riesengroßen 4K Fernseher, da bekomme ich aber keine Kopfschmerzen, wenn wir uns da einen Film anschauen.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Oktober 2022)

Film anschauen auf einem Fernseher ist auch was anderes.
Zudem hätte ich erstmal mit der Skalierung gespielt, wenn du dir wegen der Auflösung sicher bist.


----------



## Patapon (17. Oktober 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Film anschauen auf einem Fernseher ist auch was anderes.
> Zudem hätte ich erstmal mit der Skalierung gespielt, wenn du dir wegen der Auflösung sicher bist.


Wie meinst du das mit der Skalierung, auf 1080p runter schalten ?

Wenn ja könnte ich das mal in der Tatversuchen, nur bringt es mir dann wahrscheinlich nichts, wenn ich die Technologie richtig verstanden habe scheinen bei 1440p mehr dots per inch zu sein, als bei 1080p und ich vermute das meine Augen/Hirn das nicht verarbeiten zu können.


----------



## TriadFish (17. Oktober 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Film anschauen auf einem Fernseher ist auch was anderes.
> Zudem hätte ich erstmal mit der Skalierung gespielt, wenn du dir wegen der Auflösung sicher bist.



An der Auflösung kann es eigentlich nicht liegen, das ergibt keinen Sinn. Grund kann die Schriftgröße, Helligkeit, Bildwiderholfrequenz, Kontrast etc sein. Manche Leute kommen auch mit bestimmten Panelarten nicht zurrecht.

Ich würde die Empfehlen die Skalierung der Schrift auf 150% zu stellen (125% ist zu wenig), die Helligkeit möglichst weit zu reduzieren (so einstellen, dass es noch angenehm ist) und den Nachtmodus in Windows permanent zuzuschalten. Stell ihn einfach so ein, dass er sich z.B. um 4 Uhr Nachts deaktiviert und um 4.15 Uhr weider aktiviert.

Auch den Sitzabstand zum Bildschirm solltest Du anpassen. Wenn der Neue etwas größer ist, erhöhe auch den Sitzabstand leicht.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Oktober 2022)

Patapon schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit der Skalierung, auf 1080p runter schalten ?
> 
> Wenn ja könnte ich das mal in der Tatversuchen, nur bringt es mir dann wahrscheinlich nichts, wenn ich die Technologie richtig verstanden habe scheinen bei 1440p mehr dots per inch zu sein, als bei 1080p und ich vermute das meine Augen/Hirn das nicht verarbeiten zu können.


Nein, ich meine schon die Skalierung von Windows.
Wenn du die immer auf 100% stehen hast, stell die mal auf 125% oder 150%.
Das wäre auch nichts mit, du kannst das nicht verarbeiten.
Wohl eher schlechte Sehkraft und zu anstrengend zu fokussieren.


----------



## Patapon (17. Oktober 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine schon die Skalierung von Windows.
> Wenn du die immer auf 100% stehen hast, stell die mal auf 125% oder 150%.
> Das wäre auch nichts mit, du kannst das nicht verarbeiten.
> Wohl eher schlechte Sehkraft und zu anstrengend zu fokussieren.


Achso, die ist immer automatisch bei 125% auf meinem Arbeitslaptop, also meine Sehkraft ist laut 2XOptikern und 2XAugenärzten für mein alter Top, die Augenärzte haben auch diverse andere Tests gemacht, alles gut, die können sich das auch nicht erklären.  Nur die eine Augenärztin meinte, es liegt vielleihct an de rhohen Auflösung, weil sie slbler auch ihren neuen Fernseher mit 4K nicht verträgt, den ihr Mann angeschafft hat.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Oktober 2022)

Was ist denn das für eine Aussage, für dein Alter top? 
Die sollen dir sagen bei wieviel Dioptrien du liegst etc. 
Wenn du bei 24" FHD auf 125% musst und keine Brille brauchst, stimmt schon mal was nicht. 
Ausser du sitzt viel zu weit weg.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Oktober 2022)

Also ich hatte auch schon mal Augen- / Kopfschmerzen von flackernden Röhrenbildschirmen oder  gepulsten Hintergrundbeleuchtungen, aber noch nie von einer bestimmten Auflösung.


----------



## Patapon (20. Oktober 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Aussage, für dein Alter top?
> Die sollen dir sagen bei wieviel Dioptrien du liegst etc.
> Wenn du bei 24" FHD auf 125% musst und keine Brille brauchst, stimmt schon mal was nicht.
> Ausser du sitzt viel zu weit weg.


Die Dioptrin weiß ich nicht mehr, aber auf jedenfalls brauche ich keine Brille zum Autofahren wurde mir immer gesagt.
Und die 125% habe nicht ich sondern Windows immer eingestellt, wenn ich meinen Arbeitsnotebook Lenovo T14 an meinen Monitor anschließe.

Meine Entfernung Augenabstand zum Monitor ist ca 70cm.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Also ich hatte auch schon mal Augen- / Kopfschmerzen von flackernden Röhrenbildschirmen oder  gepulsten Hintergrundbeleuchtungen, aber noch nie von einer bestimmten Auflösung.


Habe vorher auch an vieles gedacht, aber als ich letztens auf Arbeit auf meinem Platz einen DELL U2518D hatte und paar Minuten später ich wieder diese Kopfschmerzen hatte und angestrengt rein schauen musste, wusste ich das es nicht die Hertz Zahl liegt (weil dieser Monitor nur 60Hz hat), aber dafür 1440p


----------



## JoM79 (20. Oktober 2022)

Und wenn du nicht hochskalierst, wird der Text ja auch wesentlich kleiner.


----------



## lucky1levin (20. Oktober 2022)

Also meine Augen sind eher schlecht und dennoch hab ich kein problem mit 27' QHD als IPS und 165 Hz.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Oktober 2022)

Patapon schrieb:


> Die Dioptrin weiß ich nicht mehr,


Also ich hab -1,25 und -1,5 Dioptrien und brauche eine Brille zum Autofahren, wegen der Sehschärfe.
Die Erkennungsleistung der Augen ist noch sehr gut.
Da hat mir der Optiker gesagt.

Was hat deiner gesagt?



Patapon schrieb:


> Und die 125% habe nicht ich sondern Windows immer eingestellt, wenn ich meinen Arbeitsnotebook Lenovo T14 an meinen Monitor anschließe.


Windows stellt da nichts von selber ein.
Und falls doch, kann man das zurückstellen.

Einen Lenovo T14 mit 1440er-Y-Auflösung gibt es nicht, jedenfalls finde ich keinen.


----------



## Patapon (22. Oktober 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Also ich hab -1,25 und -1,5 Dioptrien und brauche eine Brille zum Autofahren, wegen der Sehschärfe.
> Die Erkennungsleistung der Augen ist noch sehr gut.
> Da hat mir der Optiker gesagt.
> 
> ...


Hat auch keiner gesagt, ich schließe bis zu 2 externe Monitore an meine T14 an und es geht auch um Monitore die 1440p haben.

Kannst ja noch einmal nachlesen, mir ist aufgefallen auf Arbeit als ich einen 1440p an meinen T14 angeschlossen hatte, davor hatte ich die 1440er an meinen Heimrechner angeschlossen.

Leute die Diskussion geht in eine völlig falsche Richtung

1. ihr habt mit Dioptrin angefangen nicht ich, verschiedene Augenärzte und verschiedene Optiker haben gesagt Sehkraft gut, sie brauchen keine Brille.

2. Verschiedene Augenärzte haben wegen meiner Problematik verschiedene Test gemacht, nichts bei raus gekommen.

3. Das mit dem hoch skalieren kam von euch und mir ist mal aufgefallen, das mein T14, die angeschlossenen Monitore (also nicht der verbaute) irgendwie immer hoch skaliert auf 125%.

4. Mein Heimrechner macht das nicht

5. Egal ob Heimrechner oder Arbeitsnotebook, sobald ich auf einen 1444p Monitor anschaue kommen sofort Kopfschmerzen, sobald ich aber einen 1080p anschließe alles wieder gut.


lucky1levin schrieb:


> Also meine Augen sind eher schlecht und dennoch hab ich kein problem mit 27' QHD als IPS und 165 Hz.


Danke, ich kenne auch Leute mit "schlechten" Augen die 1440p und mehr benutzen und kein Probleme haben.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Und wenn du nicht hoch skalierst, wird der Text ja auch wesentlich kleiner.


Ja, aber das ist ja nicht das Problem, mir ist das beim T14 aufgefallen, das Windows es hochskaliert, ich glaube bei meinem Heimrechner war das nicht so.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Oktober 2022)

Patapon schrieb:


> Hat auch keiner gesagt, ich schließe bis zu 2 externe Monitore an meine T14 an und es geht auch um Monitore die 1440p haben.


Mag sein.



Patapon schrieb:


> Leute die Diskussion geht in eine völlig falsche Richtung


Mit Sicherheit.



Patapon schrieb:


> 1. ihr habt mit Dioptrin angefangen nicht ich, verschiedene Augenärzte und verschiedene Optiker haben gesagt Sehkraft gut, sie brauchen keine Brille.


Also hast Du 1,0 dpt links und rechts oder nicht?



Patapon schrieb:


> 3. Das mit dem hoch skalieren kam von euch und mir ist mal aufgefallen, das mein T14, die angeschlossenen Monitore (also nicht der verbaute) irgendwie immer hoch skaliert auf 125%.
> 
> 4. Mein Heimrechner macht das nicht


Welcher Monitor ist da angeschlossen?



Patapon schrieb:


> 5. Egal ob Heimrechner oder Arbeitsnotebook, sobald ich auf einen 1444p Monitor anschaue kommen sofort Kopfschmerzen, sobald ich aber einen 1080p anschließe alles wieder gut.


Hab ich noch nie gehört, aber man lernt nie aus.
Und ich hab schon mal einen Monitor verkauft als PC-Fachhändler.



Patapon schrieb:


> Ja, aber das ist ja nicht das Problem, mir ist das beim T14 aufgefallen, das Windows es hochskaliert, ich glaube bei meinem Heimrechner war das nicht so.


Das kann man doch runterstellen.
Was passiert dann?


----------



## Capucius (23. Oktober 2022)

Vielleicht wäre ein Forum für deine organische Hardware sinnvoller? Technisch wurden die Parameter schon genannt, die das Bild vor deinen Augen bestimmen, letzten Endes kannst du nur damit herumspielen und schauen, ob es besser geht. Oder systematisch verändern und herausfinden, woran es letzten Endes liegt.
Ich würde hier ehrlich gesagt einen gewissen Anteil an Psychosomatik nicht ausschließen, nach Schilderung haben ja wohl schon mehrere Augenärzte keine organische Ursachen gefunden. Mich wundert etwas, dass da keine bessere Beratung stattgefunden hat, solche Symptome können vielfältige Ursachen haben, aber irgendwie passt nicht, dass nicht mal die Dioptrien bekannt sind.


----------



## Patapon (24. Oktober 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mag sein.
> 
> 
> Mit Sicherheit.
> ...


Ich werde es mal die Tage probieren, aber ich denke bei mir zuhause an meinem Rechner, wurde nicht hochskaliert etc. das ist mir nur auf dem Arbeitsnotebook aufgefallen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Oktober 2022)

Patapon schrieb:


> Ich werde es mal die Tage probieren, aber ich denke bei mir zuhause an meinem Rechner, wurde nicht hochskaliert etc. das ist mir nur auf dem Arbeitsnotebook aufgefallen.


Es geht doch angeblich um die Auflösung, oder nicht?
Von Skalierung war doch nur am Rande die Rede.

Solange Du keine Angaben über Deine Dioptrienzahl machst, halte ich das alles so langsam wieder für eingebildeten Firlefanz, wie schon zu Anfang.


----------



## Patapon (24. Oktober 2022)

Capucius schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre ein Forum für deine organische Hardware sinnvoller? Technisch wurden die Parameter schon genannt, die das Bild vor deinen Augen bestimmen, letzten Endes kannst du nur damit herumspielen und schauen, ob es besser geht. Oder systematisch verändern und herausfinden, woran es letzten Endes liegt.
> Ich würde hier ehrlich gesagt einen gewissen Anteil an Psychosomatik nicht ausschließen, nach Schilderung haben ja wohl schon mehrere Augenärzte keine organische Ursachen gefunden. Mich wundert etwas, dass da keine bessere Beratung stattgefunden hat, solche Symptome können vielfältige Ursachen haben, aber irgendwie passt nicht, dass nicht mal die Dioptrien bekannt sind.


Dieses Psychosomatik ist immer leicht in den Raum geworfen, ich wusste auf Arbeit ehrlich gesagt nicht einmal das es ein1440p war, erst als die Kopfschmerzen angefangen haben , habe ich nachgeschaut was das ist.

Wir haben auf Arbeit überall mehrere Monitor die Kollegen tauschen die auch ständig aus, große Monitore mit 1080p, kleine Monitore mit 1400p, manche haben 60/75/100Hz..... .

Ich Tippe nicht auf Psyhosomatik, wenn ich nicht mal weiß was für ein Monitor da vor mir ist und kurze Zeit später ich Kopfschmerzen bekomme. (Ich achte Mittlerweile auch nicht ob mein Desktop größer oder kleiner wird, das ich mehr oder weniger platz habe).

Fakt ist nach so langer Zeit habe ich herausbekommen das es irgend etwas mit IPS 1440p zu tun hat.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es geht doch angeblich um die Auflösung, oder nicht?
> Von Skalierung war doch nur am Rande die Rede.
> 
> Solange Du keine Angaben über Deine Dioptrienzahl machst, halte ich das alles so langsam wieder für eingebildeten Firlefanz, wie schon zu Anfang.


Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich jetzt zum Optiker gehe, machen die meisten irgend einen Computer Bilder Test, da wird nicht nach dioptrin oder so, nur ein Optiker hat tatsächlich immer die Linsen wo ich duschschaue verändert und ein Augenarzt. Die anderen haben wie gesagt man schaut durch und irgend ein Bild ist zu sehen und gut ist.

Was bringt mir den jetzt die dioptrinzahl, wenn ich sie bekomme ändert das was an meinem Problem, eine Brille brauche ich ja nicht, ich meine was haben die Optiker davon, wenn Sie sagen, dass ich keine Brille brauche, gar nichts haben sie davon.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Oktober 2022)

Patapon schrieb:


> Ich Tippe nicht auf Psyhosomatik,


Ich tippe auf was ganz anderes ... .



Patapon schrieb:


> wenn ich nicht mal weiß was für ein Monitor da vor mir ist und kurze Zeit später ich Kopfschmerzen bekomme.


Da ist ein Typenschild hinten drauf, da kann man die Bezeichnung ablesen, auch mit Brille.



Patapon schrieb:


> Fakt ist nach so langer Zeit habe ich herausbekommen das es irgend etwas mit IPS 1440p zu tun hat.


Wirklich?



Patapon schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich jetzt zum Optiker gehe, machen die meisten irgend einen Computer Bilder Test, da wird nicht nach dioptrin oder so,


Erzähle nicht so einen Nonsens.
Ich habe mehrere Brillen und das allererste dabei ist die Dioptrienbestimmung.



Patapon schrieb:


> Was bringt mir den jetzt die dioptrinzahl, wenn ich sie bekomme ändert das was an meinem Problem, eine Brille brauche ich ja nicht, ich meine was haben die Optiker davon, wenn Sie sagen, dass ich keine Brille brauche, gar nichts haben sie davon.


Indiskrete Frage: als was arbeitest Du?


----------



## Capucius (24. Oktober 2022)

Patapon schrieb:


> Fakt ist nach so langer Zeit habe ich herausbekommen das es irgend etwas mit IPS 1440p zu tun hat.


Vieleicht hat eine Verbindung damit, aber die Kausalität ist mich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine andere. Was passiert, wenn du dich an einen 4k Monitor setzt und dessen UI so vergrößerst, dass es exakt dem Verhältnis von deinem 1080p entspricht?


Patapon schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich jetzt zum Optiker gehe, machen die meisten irgend einen Computer Bilder Test, da wird nicht nach dioptrin oder so, nur ein Optiker hat tatsächlich immer die Linsen wo ich duschschaue verändert und ein Augenarzt. Die anderen haben wie gesagt man schaut durch und irgend ein Bild ist zu sehen und gut ist.
> 
> Was bringt mir den jetzt die dioptrinzahl, wenn ich sie bekomme ändert das was an meinem Problem, eine Brille brauche ich ja nicht, ich meine was haben die Optiker davon, wenn Sie sagen, dass ich keine Brille brauche, gar nichts haben sie davon.


Hast du wirklich dein Problem mit einem Augenarzt besprochen? Lassen wir den Optiker mal außen vor. Ein vernünftiger Augenarzt hätte mit dir eine ganze Reihe an möglichen Problem und Gründen besprochen und diese der Reihe nach durch Untersuchungen und Verhaltenstips ausgeschlossen. Die Augenstärke ist nur ein Faktor. Es wäre schon ein ziemlicher Zufall wenn du genau die Symptome von Überanstrengung der Augen hast und es dann irgendetwas esoterisches wie "die Panelart macht mir Kopfschmerzen" wäre.

Und die Psychosomatik würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht einfach so abtun. Wenn du schon mit der Erwartungshaltung vor einen neuen Monitor trittst kann es schon sein, dass Muskelverkrampfungen und angestrengtes Testen mit den Augen Missempfindungen auslöst. Ich kenne jemanden, der Stein und Bein schwört, dass Mobilfunkmasten und Handys ihm Kopfschmerzen machen, aber in einem Blindtest mit an- und abgeschalteten Handys konnte er (völlig überraschend) gar nichts zuordnen. Aber subjektiv geht es dem armen Mann eben trotzdem schlecht.


----------



## Patapon (24. Oktober 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf was ganz anderes ... .
> 
> 
> Da ist ein Typenschild hinten drauf, da kann man die Bezeichnung ablesen, auch mit Brille.


Das weiß ich, ich schaue weder in Windows noch hinter dem Monitor jedes mal, wenn ich vor einem Monitor auf Arbeit sitze.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wirklich?
> 
> 
> Erzähle nicht so einen Nonsens.
> Ich habe mehrere Brillen und das allererste dabei ist die Dioptrienbestimmung.



Du sagst es, du hast Brillen, wahrscheinlich weil du Brillen brauchst, mir wurde immer wieder gesagt ich brauche keine Brille.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Indiskrete Frage: als was arbeitest Du?


IT seit über 20 Jahren


Capucius schrieb:


> Vieleicht hat eine Verbindung damit, aber die Kausalität ist mich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine andere. Was passiert, wenn du dich an einen 4k Monitor setzt und dessen UI so vergrößerst, dass es exakt dem Verhältnis von deinem 1080p entspricht?



Müsste ich echt mal ausprobieren auf Arbeit, möchte nach Hause erst einmal keine neuen Monitore  bestellen


Capucius schrieb:


> Hast du wirklich dein Problem mit einem Augenarzt besprochen? Lassen wir den Optiker mal außen vor. Ein vernünftiger Augenarzt hätte mit dir eine ganze Reihe an möglichen Problem und Gründen besprochen und diese der Reihe nach durch Untersuchungen und Verhaltenstips ausgeschlossen. Die Augenstärke ist nur ein Faktor. Es wäre schon ein ziemlicher Zufall wenn du genau die Symptome von Überanstrengung der Augen hast und es dann irgendetwas esoterisches wie "die Panelart macht mir Kopfschmerzen" wäre.


Ja da habe ich doch mehrfach geschrieben, nur die eine Augenärztin meinte Sie hat auch die gleichen Probleme seit dem ihr Mann einen 4 oder 8k Fernseher gekauft hat.

Ich sage ja, es kann nicht die Panelart sein, sondern eher die 1400p, weil letztens auf Arbeit aufgefallen, als ich Kopfschmerzen bekommen habe, habe ich gesehen das ist ja ein 1440p Monitor.



Capucius schrieb:


> Und die Psychosomatik würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht einfach so abtun. Wenn du schon mit der Erwartungshaltung vor einen neuen Monitor trittst kann es schon sein, dass Muskelverkrampfungen und angestrengtes Testen mit den Augen Missempfindungen auslöst. Ich kenne jemanden, der Stein und Bein schwört, dass Mobilfunkmasten und Handys ihm Kopfschmerzen machen, aber in einem Blindtest mit an- und abgeschalteten Handys konnte er (völlig überraschend) gar nichts zuordnen. Aber subjektiv geht es dem armen Mann eben trotzdem schlecht.


Auch hier wiederhole ich mich, wir haben auf Arbeit bestimmt locker 20 verschiedene Monitor Typen, mache mir da echt keine Gedanken, wenn ich davor sitze, außer ich bekomme Kopfschmerzen.


*Sorry an alle*
wenn ich etwas grantig rüber komme, aber irgendwie bekomme ich jetzt hier Vorwürfe oder Lösungsansätze die ins nichts führen oder ständig die gleichen Sachen gefragt werden.

Ich möchte nur herausfinden, was diese Kopfschmerzen verursacht, am Anfang dachte ich ja auch es liegt am Panel, Hertz, Helligkeit etc, aber die Erkenntnis auf Arbeit, als ich unbewusst an einem 1440p saß und wirklich 2-3 Minuten Später die Kopfschmerzen angefangen haben und ich dann nachgeschaut habe was das für ein Monitor ist, wusste ich OK es liegt an den 1440p bzw. ist einer der Gründe.

Ich bin was Monitore betrifft ein Urgestein und habe glaube mit 3200x200 angefangen und habe freudig jedes update seit dem mitgenommen bis zum 1080p bzw. jetzte 1920x1200


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2022)

Deswegen müsstest du ja verschiedene Auflösungen bei gleicher Zollgrösse mit unterschiedlichen Skalierungen ausprobieren. 
Bei meinem letzten Sehtest stand im Bericht auch keine Auffälligkeiten, aber das ich eigentlich für Monitorarbeiten ne Brille bräuchte, steht da komischerweise nicht. 
Das mit der Sehstärke kenn ich hauptsächlich von meiner Frau. 
Die kriegt ihre kompletten Daten jedesmal vom Optiker gesagt und auf nem Zettel. 
Da steht alles drin. 
Wenn ich schon solche starken Probleme hätte, würde ich nicht bei nem Arzt/Optiker rausgehen mit "sie brauchen keine Brille".


----------



## Patapon (24. Oktober 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Deswegen müsstest du ja verschiedene Auflösungen bei gleicher Zollgrösse mit unterschiedlichen Skalierungen ausprobieren.
> Bei meinem letzten Sehtest stand im Bericht auch keine Auffälligkeiten, aber das ich eigentlich für Monitorarbeiten ne Brille bräuchte, steht da komischerweise nicht.
> Das mit der Sehstärke kenn ich hauptsächlich von meiner Frau.
> Die kriegt ihre kompletten Daten jedesmal vom Optiker gesagt und auf nem Zettel.
> ...


Werde ich bei nächster Gelegenheit machen mit der Skalierung, mir ist bei der 1440p Geschichte vorhin noch eines eingefallen. Vielleicht liegt es ja auch an der 27" Größe, bis jetzt hatte ich nicht das Verfügen 1080p bei 27" zu testen, also nicht bewusst, vielleicht saß ich ja auf der Arbeit auch schon einmal vor einem 27" mit 1080p ?

Ich kann ja nichts dafür, dass mir die Optiker und Augenärzte so etwas nicht geben und immer sagen ich brauche keine Brille. In Berlin ist es so, entweder nehmen Augenärzte keine neuen Patienten auf oder man wartet ewig lange auf einen Termin und wenn man einen Termin hat, ist man 2 Minuten drinnen und Tschüss.

War selber erstaunt, dass die sich mehr Zeit für mich genommen haben und ich diverse Tests an verschiedenen Geräten gemacht haben.

p.s.
Ich bin aber nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem, bin auf viele Foren gestoßen im DE/EN Raum, wo Leute exakt genau das gleiche beschreiben, jedoch eine richtige Ursache/Lösung habe ich nie herauslesen können.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Oktober 2022)

Patapon schrieb:


> Du sagst es, du hast Brillen, wahrscheinlich weil du Brillen brauchst, mir wurde immer wieder gesagt ich brauche keine Brille.
> 
> IT seit über 20 Jahren


Nach 20 Jahre auf den Bildschirm schauen in genau 60cm Entfernung?




Patapon schrieb:


> Ich sage ja, es kann nicht die Panelart sein, sondern eher die 1400p, weil letztens auf Arbeit aufgefallen, als ich Kopfschmerzen bekommen habe, habe ich gesehen das ist ja ein 1440p Monitor.


Woher weißt Du das :


> Das weiß ich, ich schaue weder in Windows noch hinter dem Monitor jedes mal, wenn ich vor einem Monitor auf Arbeit sitze.





Patapon schrieb:


> Auch hier wiederhole ich mich, wir haben auf Arbeit bestimmt locker 20 verschiedene Monitor Typen, mache mir da echt keine Gedanken, wenn ich davor sitze, außer ich bekomme Kopfschmerzen.


Du hast 20 Monitortypen im Job?

Das hatte ich mal als Verkäufer, aber ich wußte genau, welche Auflösung welcher Monitor hat.



Patapon schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur herausfinden, was diese Kopfschmerzen verursacht, am Anfang dachte ich ja auch es liegt am Panel, Hertz, Helligkeit etc, aber die Erkenntnis auf Arbeit, als ich unbewusst an einem 1440p saß und wirklich 2-3 Minuten Später die Kopfschmerzen angefangen haben und ich dann nachgeschaut habe was das für ein Monitor ist, wusste ich OK es liegt an den 1440p bzw. ist einer der Gründe.


Und daß es an der Hintergrundbeleuchtung (gepulst oder ungepulst) liegt, das kann nicht sein?

Wie heißt der Monitor, wo Du Kopfschmerzen hast?



Patapon schrieb:


> Ich bin was Monitore betrifft ein Urgestein und habe glaube mit 3200x200 angefangen



Ich hab damit angefangen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


			www.robotrontechnik.de - Die Geschichte der Computertechnik der DDR
		


8 Zeilen mit 32 Buchstaben oder so.
Alles grün, mit um die 50Hz flimmernd und alles Großbuchstaben.
Wenn Dir da nicht der Kopf weh getan hat, dann warst Du selber schuld.

Dann kamen 25x40 und 25x80 Zeichen, nicht Grafik.

Mit dem XT ging die Flimmerei weiter, aber schon grafisch, da hat man nicht immer rot gesehen, wenn man die Auge geschlossen hat (oder lila bei den Bernsteinmonitoren des PC 1715).

Beim PC hatte ich den NEC Multisyc II als Privatmann, der konnte bis 80Hz und aus war es mit dem Flimmern.

Seit dem hatte ich immer 75Hz Monitore bis zum LCD.
Auch da hab ich keine Monitore flimmern sehen, auch nicht bei gepulster Hintergrundbeleuchtung.

Mit den helligkeitsgeregelten LEDs sollte das ja nun komplett entfallen sein.

Auflösungsbedingte Kopfschmerzen oder ähnliches habe ich nie erlebt und alle meine Verkäuferkollegen auch nicht.

Meine Tochter hat einen 3440 x 1440 er Monitor.
Da hab ich stundenlang davor gesessen beim Einrichten.
Auch da war nichts.

---------------------

Hast Du studiert?


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2022)

Er hat doch geschrieben welche Monitore es waren und nein, kein PWM Backlight.


----------



## Patapon (24. Oktober 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nach 20 Jahre auf den Bildschirm schauen in genau 60cm Entfernung?


Wer sagt das?

Ich arbeite seit 20 Jahren in meinem Beruf, aber nicht die gleiche Firma und vor Computern sitze ich noch länger, seit meiner Kindheit.

Was reimst du dir da immer zusammen, wie kommst, du darauf, dass ich seit 20 Jahren immer in 60 cm  Entfernung sitze, zumal ich nie was von 60 cm Entfernung geschrieben habe, sondern aktuell 70 cm Abstand zum Monitor?



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Woher weißt Du das :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würde dich bitte hier nicht mehr zu antworten, das bringt mir irgendwie nichts, ständig fragst du die gleichen Sachen, die bereits am Anfang und zwischendurch immer wieder geschrieben wurden. (Schau dir mal die ersten Seiten an, dann siehst du ganz genau welche Monitore etc. ich schon ausprobiert habe)

Und irgendwie scheinst du mein geschriebenes nicht zu verstehen, liegt wahrscheinlich an mir, schon alleine die Logik das du immer von dir ausgehst und dich gar nicht in andere Situationen hinein versetzen kannst, ist hier nicht hilfreich.

Nur weil du als Verkäufer deine 20 Monitore kanntest, muss ich das nicht, ich bin kein Verkäufer und auch kein Admin, gehe, wenn es hochkommt 0 bis 2 Mal in der Woche ins Office und da sind flexible Plätze für über 200 Kollegen. Denkst du allen Ernstes ich kenne das gesamte Equipment, was im Büro steht, zumal die Kollegen eh alles hin und her tauschen. Mir ist es eigentlich relativ egal, was für ein Monitor da vor mir steht, bis ich halt irgendwann Kopfschmerzen bekomme und dann mal nachschaue, was ist das überhaupt für einen Monitor.

p.s.
Manch einer verträgt Aspirin und ein anderer hat massive Probleme davon, manch einer kann literweise Milch trinken und ein anderer ist Laktose intolerant und ihm geht nach einem Glas Milch sehr schlecht, jeder Mensch ist anders.

Noch einmal Danke für deinen Einsatz und ich bitte dich nicht mehr zu antworten, es hilft mir nicht bei meiner Problematik.


----------



## MichaTheFoxen (10. November 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der Dell S2721DGFA hat kein pulsierendes Backlight.
> https://geizhals.de/dell-s2721dgfa-210-axrq-a2425113.html
> 
> Die Helligkeit wird kontinuierlich gesteuert und flackert somit nicht.
> ...


ich vermute mal das, das mit der Schärfe zu tun hat evtl mit dem bisl ghosting was jeder monitor hat und wahrscheinlich auch noch wenn man zur Weitsicht tendiert, schätze mal dadurch Fokusiert du dich zu sehr um etwas zu erkennen sprich du strengst deine Augen unbemerkt mehr an und bekommst dann Kopfschmerzen, aber bei manchen Monitoren sind die Farben auch echt krass mein Bruder hat den msi mag qrfde 27 oder wie das ding heißt hab darauf nen Anfall bekommen der hat aber statt Nano cell Quantnum dot was vermutlich aber so ungefähr das gleiche ist sieht zwar richtig nett aus beim Gaming aber ging mir voll auf die Birne! liegt aber vermutlich  zum Teil  auch daran das ich ghosting nicht vertrage also das Bild fein hinterherzieht wenn man sich im Spiel dreht  

dann hatte ich jetzt den gigabyte m27q p an sich n schöner Monitor auch für die Augen ok, aber durch das Nano cell Display ist alles übersättigt und in dunklen scene wird alles zu einem brei, Gegner fast gar nicht/ schwer erkennbar trotz black equalizer auf stufe 13/20 alles drüber wirkt ausgewaschen , hab das Problem auch auf meinem Nano cell tv und wollt halt gucken ob sich die technik etwas verbessert hat, aber nein.


----------



## Patapon (11. November 2022)

Ich habe mal auf der Arbeit mit unserem Admin einige Monitore ausprobiert, ohne dass ich nachgeschaut habe, was für einer das ist und der Admin hat es mir auch nichts gesagt, wir haben diverse 25/27er ausprobiert und jedes Mal habe ich bei 1440p=WQHD Monitoren nach wenigen Minuten Kopfschmerzen bekommen und ja ich kneife die Augen leicht zusammen.

Sobald 25/27er 1080p=FHD vor mir waren, obwohl ich das nicht wusste, hatte ich keine Kopfschmerzen.

Als das mit den 1440p geklärt war, dass ich darauf reagiere, haben wir die WQHDs mit 1080p, mit Skalierung 125%, 150% und ohne Skalierung probiert, keine Abhilfe.

Und Windows schaltet sehr wohl auf die empfohlene "Skalierung", zumindestens bei meinen Systemen.
Noch einmal für alle: ich war bei verschiedenen Optikern und Augenärzten und ich brauche laut denen keine Brille.

Ich nehme jetzt für mich mit das ich keine 1440p vertrage, allerdings waren es alte FHD Monitore die wir ausprobiert haben.


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2022)

Na dann auf und guck mal auf nen 32" WQHD, gleiche ppi wie 24" FHD.


----------



## Patapon (11. November 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Na dann auf und guck mal auf nen 32" WQHD, gleiche ppi wie 24" FHD.


Das wäre in der Tat ein Versuch wert, nur leider habe ich auf Arbeit keinen 32er WQHD 

Irgendwie möchte ich keinem Händler das antun und im schlimmsten Falle eine Retoure schicken.

Bei 32 Zoll müsste ich ja auch noch weiter weg sitzen, mehr als 70cm sind nicht drinnen.

Und danke für deine Unterstützung, du warst bisher der einzige der sinnvolle Vorschläge gemacht hat.

P. S.
Wenn mein Gewissen es mitmacht, vielleicht 32er wqhd von Otto, der die machen wenigstens keinen Stress wie Amazon bei Retoure. Nachdem Motto wir haben bemerkt das sie mit ihrem Einkaufserlebnis unzufrieden 😒 sind....


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2022)

Geh mal zu MM oder Saturn. 
Die haben normalerweise irgendnen Samsung da. 
70cm ist doch OK für 32" Sitze auch so 60-100cm davor.


----------



## Patapon (12. November 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Geh mal zu MM oder Saturn.
> Die haben normalerweise irgendnen Samsung da.
> 70cm ist doch OK für 32" Sitze auch so 60-100cm davor.


Hat sich erledigt, das sind 82cm Bildschirmdiagonale, es ist einfach zu groß für mich.


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2022)

Darum geht es ja auch erstmal nicht.
Es geht darum herauszufinden, woran es liegt.
Oder willst du einfach darauf hoffen, dass du bis an dein Lebensende FHD Monitore nutzen kannst?
Deswegen musst du versuchen alles auszuschliessen was geht.
Auch nicht von Optikern mit nem "Sie brauchen keine Brille" abspeisen lassen.
Durchmessen lassen und Messergebnisse geben lassen.
Ich brauch auch noch keine keine Brille laut letztem Test, doch bei 100" bin ich bestimmt nicht.
Auch sind mache Sachen nicht mehr so scharf auf dem Monitor zu lesen wie früher.


----------



## Patapon (5. Dezember 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Darum geht es ja auch erstmal nicht.
> Es geht darum herauszufinden, woran es liegt.
> Oder willst du einfach darauf hoffen, dass du bis an dein Lebensende FHD Monitore nutzen kannst?
> Deswegen musst du versuchen alles auszuschliessen was geht.
> ...


Ich war jetzt zum 6. oder 7. Mal Augen messen innerhalb der letzten 12 Monate, dieses Mal habe ich mir die Werte geben lassen (jede Messung war bei einem anderen Optiker oder Augenarzt). Meine Werte sind wie schon vorher erwähnt gegen 0, um genauer zu sein beide Augen 0,25 Dioptrien. (Für die Neuen, ich habe nicht nur Sehstärke messen lassen , sondern auch diverse andere Tests bei den Augenärzten machen lassen).

Hier wurde mir auch wieder gesagt, dass manche Menschen mit hohen Auflösungen Probleme haben, wenn sie zu "nah" sitzen. Die Optikerin selber meinte, dass sie auch nach kurzer Zeit bei hochauflösenden Monitoren Kopfschmerzen bekommt, genau das Gleiche hatte mir auch eine Augenärztin erzählt, dass sie auch Kopfschmerzen bekommt.

Ich habe mir auf deine Empfehlung für einen 32er mit wqhd den Samsung Odyssey G5 (C32G54TQWR) gekauft, toller Monitor, jedoch habe ich hier auch wieder Kopfschmerzen bekommen bzw. musste die Augen zusammen kneifen. Wenn ich mich aber 2 Meter weiter weg gesetzt habe beim Spielen von Tomb Raider via Gamepad ging es, davor arbeiten/spielen aber nicht. (Monitor ging zurück).

Habe mir von Dell den G2422HS gekauft und bin rundum zufrieden, ich muss mir wohl auf Vorrat paar 24er FHD Monitore zulegen und darauf hoffen, dass die Anschlusstechnologie die gleiche bleibt bzw. Abwärtskompatibel bleibt. 

Vielen Dank noch einmal für den Versuch zu helfen, in paar Jahren werde ich vielleicht mal einen neuen Anlauf nehmen.


----------



## Wired (18. Dezember 2022)

Schon mal dran gedacht das man auch Kopfschmerzen bekommen kann wenn man zu wenig trinkt als das was der Körper gewohnt ist?

Du stellst die Monitore aber nach dem anschließen ein und nutzt sie nicht out of the Box?


*Kopfschmerzen kann man auch bekommen durch:*
Kälte
Lautstärke
Zu intensiven Farben
Falscher Kontrast beim lesen
unscharfer Schrift
Zu Hell


----------



## Patapon (19. Dezember 2022)

Wired schrieb:


> Schon mal dran gedacht das man auch Kopfschmerzen bekommen kann wenn man zu wenig trinkt als das was der Körper gewohnt ist?
> 
> Du stellst die Monitore aber nach dem anschließen ein und nutzt sie nicht out of the Box?
> 
> ...


Du scheinst nicht von Anfang bis zum Ende gelesen zu haben, sonst hättest du das nicht geschrieben

Um es für dich extra noch einmal zu wiederholen, ich reagiere unmittelbare Minuten nachdem ich vor einem Monitor mit 1440p sitze ohne das mir gesagt wurde das ich vor einem 1440p Monitor sitze.

Sei mir bitte nicht böse, irgendwo in einer Diskussion irgend etwas reinzuwerfen ohne den gesamten Kontext zu kennen, ist für alle beteiligten nicht Zielführend und kostet Nerven und Zeit.


----------



## Wired (22. Dezember 2022)

Patapon schrieb:


> Um es für dich extra noch einmal zu wiederholen, ich reagiere unmittelbare Minuten nachdem ich vor einem Monitor mit 1440p sitze...


Warum sollte die Auflösung des Monitors Kopfschmerzen verursachen?



Patapon schrieb:


> ... ohne das mir gesagt wurde das ich vor einem 1440p Monitor sitze.


Nöchtest du damit andeuten das du keine Kopfschmerzen bekommen hättest wenn du vorher gewusst hättest dass das Panel eine native Auflösung von WQHD hat? Das wäre dann ein medizinisches Problem im psychischen Bereich.

*PS:* Und doch hab ich alles in diesem Thread gelesen.

Wenn es nur durch die Farben verursacht wird dann verringer doch einfach die Intensität über die Digitale Farbanpassung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und/oder Farben einzeln über den Helligkeitsreler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

